
DeepMind Achieves Human Level Performance in Quake III Arena Capture the Flag - replax
https://deepmind.com/blog/capture-the-flag-science/
======
programmarchy
This is pretty amazing. One thing I wondered is if this is a glorified aim
bot, but it’s a “tag” version of CTF so that’s less of a factor plus they
reduced the reaction time of bots. It also takes raw pixel input so it’s not
gaining an advantage by having an altered game model. However, sounds like the
bots didn’t receive sound input, which could be a human advantage (e.g.
hearing footsteps of a non-visible player behind a wall).

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20054150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20054150)

